
A Desperate Plea for a Free Software Alternative to Aspera - Mizza
https://www.ccdatalab.org/blog/a-desperate-plea-for-a-free-software-alternative-to-aspera/
======
Mizza
Author here - would love to bring my plea to the broader Free Software
community, but they have _so many_ different mailing lists, I don't know where
to start with this kind of organizing! Does anybody have any ideas?

------
mindcrime
What about Tsunami, UDT, or GridFTP?

